# My housemates don't believe me--First Nora Story



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I'm new to the forum, but a couple people probably saw my introduction post... Anyway, Nora (my foster) decided to do something today I've never seen before.

Like most strays, Nora had loads of fleas. Today she seemed comfortable enough with me to give her a bath and a good brushing.

I prepare for the worst--I've got my war face on, I've got my flea shampoo, and I've got my enormous garden tub that is a nightmare to bathe any animal in. 
I run the warm water, and tentatively hold her back under the running water.

She looks up at me, squirms, and allows me to start with the shampoo without so much as a hiss. I'm in heaven. :love2 Until she turns around, wraps her tiny paws around the smooth, plastic, hard to turn hot water knob, and shuts it off.

I laugh. It must be a fluke; maybe her claws caught it just right. So she swings over to the cold water, and shuts it off.

I turn the water back on and continue scrubbing. We repeat this little ritual around six more times until most of the fleas were down the drain and the soap was gone. My housemates still don't believe me that teeny weeny six pound Nora had the strength and intelligence to turn off the water.

After her marvelous display of eline intelligence, snuggled and dried off; Nora even laying back to purr while I trimmed her seriously overgrown nails.

She's clearly smarter than the dog (who had HIS bath next and nearly destroyed the bathroom in his attempt to run away from that horrible water).
How does Matt expect me to give her up in five months?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

After hearing about the intelligence of other cats on this Forum, I totally believe you. 

Why five months? That seems like an awfully long time to foster - and not fall totally in love.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

A friend stationed in Guam is looking for a cat when he comes home to VA in 5 months, and he is very interested in little Nora.
If a good home is found for her before he gets back (or if Matt falls in love with her too), he is ok with her going to a new home or staying with me--he's a true cat lover and wants what's best for her. He's just hoping that he gets to be her daddy on his return.  
Giving her up after that long will be tough (redoubled my efforts to find a job in order to support her, and finally found work), but we have 17 mouths to feed not including her. Hopefully that number will go down soon--I'm still looking for a Forever home for my last three rat foster kids.


----------



## PurrrfectCompanion (Jun 22, 2008)

Cats are truly intelligent animals, my cat Max knows how to open the door to the bathroom and only does that when I'm in there LOL. I leave the bathroom door closed because I have stuff out in shelves that I don't want the cats to get to, and Max has never opened the door while I'm not in there, apparently he just likes to bother me when I pee LOL! But I totally believe that a kitty could do that!

--Liza


----------

